# [RISOTO] Aggiornamento a Gnome 2.28 ma...

## uoslagelo

ma come al solito c'è sempre qualcosa che non va per il verso giusto.

Sembra che Gnome sia stato avviato da utente e quindi non permette più l'arresto. Devo prima sloggarmi e poi arrestare il pc da gdm. Provato con revdep-rebuild ma non trova problemiLast edited by uoslagelo on Sat Jan 30, 2010 11:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

tempo fa c'era un problema con consolekit...da un'occhiata a qualche tutorial e vedi se è il tuo stesso problema   :Wink: 

----------

## uoslagelo

Risolto: Bastava aggiornare le configurazioni in etc di consolekit e qualcun'altra di gnome  :Wink: 

GRAZIE

----------

## spillo

 *uoslagelo wrote:*   

> Risolto: Bastava aggiornare le configurazioni in etc di consolekit e qualcun'altra di gnome 
> 
> GRAZIE

 Potresti spiegare per piacere? Ho dovuto riavviare e mi sono accorto di avere lo stesso problema  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

ormai il problema principale a cui fa riferimento il topic è risolto..quindi vado un po OT, perché non provare kde? di questi problemi non se ne vedono  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

@ago88: perchè la prossima volta non consigli di riformattare il computer? magari risolve il problema  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

@Ic3M4n 

Non mi sembra di aver consigliato kde a priori, qualunque fosse stata la richiesta riguardante gnome. Anzi mi sembra di aver dato spunto su cosa cercare per risolvere il problema. 

Il mio era solo un invito extra a provare il nuovo kde, qual'ora non l'avessero fatto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## spillo

no ma forse non mi sono spiegato  :Smile:  chiedvo solo con precisione come ha risolto l'utente  :Wink: 

KDE comunque non mi ispira affatto, non mi piace proprio com'è strutturato ^^

----------

